# IH 3514 Diesel Backhoe



## ikiedoodle (Apr 2, 2020)

HELP!!! Anyone know where I can purchase a good used, rebuilt or new fuel injector pump for my 1972 International 3514 Backhoe? The number on the current pump is Bosch 0 460 304 079


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum ikie. We have an in house injection pump man . I'll give him a nudge for you.....


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks like u need more than a rebuild.. u need parts.. the advance cap is missing..
Besides the missing parts, what’s wrong w it?? Why did you take it off??


----------



## ikiedoodle (Apr 2, 2020)

I got a response from Mike the pump guy and he informed me that the number I posted as the serial number was NOT the serial number of the pump. The actual number is Bosch 0 460 304 079. 1972 Ih 3514


----------



## ikiedoodle (Apr 2, 2020)

I bought the unit with the pump removed. After disassembling it I found the front pump housing is cracked. I hate not to get it going as it's in really good shape for as old as it is. I'm confused as to how the housing got cracked. The pump gear is still in the front engine housing and looks okay and appears whoever took it off simply removed the nut holding the gear on the pump shaft and pulled it out of the gear leaving the gear in the engine housing. The half moon shear key was sheered off on the pump shaft attached the the gear.


----------

